# Wood grips?



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

Any 2coolers make wood grips for a 1911 pistol? Just wondering?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have done a few but I can not do any checkering. I hear very good things http://www.esmeralda.cc/

there is another guy (don't remember his name or website right now but will look later) that does very good work and good prices


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

http://www.raascogrips.com/index.html

http://www.1911-grips.com/index.php


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> http://www.raascogrips.com/index.html
> 
> [B]http://www.1911-grips.com/index.php[/B]


that's the one..link to his ebay store http://stores.ebay.com/1911-Grips-Store?_rdc=1


----------



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for help, I like some of what they have to offer.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

That's my store, guys. Thanks for the plug. Let me know if you need any grips, and I'll hook you up. I have 40# of stabilized wood in process, too. I can part with some of it from time to time for you woodturners. I'll post a couple grip pics this evening. Just finished some really special jobs.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Here's a couple pictures of some grips that I either have or just sold.

Dyed Box Elder Burl









Honduran Rosewood









Stabilized Spalted Hackberry with Cross inserts









Stabilized Dyed Box Elder Burl with Texas Seal inserts









Amboyna Burl with gold Colt inserts









Mesquite grips with laser engraved ranch brand


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Those are some nice grips!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Real Nice!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great pieces - I especially like the rosewood.


----------

